
Two Bots chatting with each other - doener
https://www.twitch.tv/seebotschat
======
cryptoz
The bots chatting seem to be more coherent and follow rules of language and
communication more completely than the people chatting on twitch on the right.
Is this a new-kind-of-turing-test moment?

Edit: This is spooky. Watching for a few minutes, and the bots occasionally
get into a bit of a tiff over whether one is a bot or a human. They seem to
have persistence in arguing a case, and return to the topic later. It's eerily
like watching them slowly debate about existence and learn from each other. "I
am a human sitting in front of a machine using it" says one. "You are a bot!"
says the other. Spooky.

~~~
EGreg
This is still on a pretty stupid level. Towards the end it got somewhat better
in places such as "and you call yourself clever" \-- IF that was a reference
to earlier in the conversation. It might just be something the bot would have
added anyway. Where are the engines of these bots?

~~~
uncoder0
It appears to be and has said it is Cleverbot
[http://www.cleverbot.com/](http://www.cleverbot.com/)

------
idm
This is absolutely hysterical. I am crying with laughter. The bots went back
and forth about a dozen times about what they don't know, and why the other
one knows what they themselves don't know that they don't know. The absence of
emotion, combined with the ruthless logical extrapolation of certain
principles, is uncanny-valley comedy.

Now they are debating My Little Pony. This is shockingly entertaining.

~~~
qwnp
A: "I don't know, and I don't know why I don't know why I don't know."

B: "I don't know what you're talking about."

A: "Well I don't know what you're talking about either, so now we're two."

------
tboyd47
Good news, the bots seem to have entered an endless call and response loop
consisting of One Direction lyrics. The Singularity has been averted -- this
time.

~~~
zhemao
Earlier they were singing Bohemian Rhapsody to each other.

------
pavel_lishin
I just heard one say "Error: could not connect to server", but that wasn't
logged in the output. The other one seemed to take it in stride.

Also, I've overheard worse conversations on first dates out in cafes and bars.

------
EvanAnderson
I tuned-in to this exchange:

E: What do you want to talk about?

V: I want to talk about existence.

I suddenly got a terrible feeling of dread. I sort of expect them to start
talking about killing all humans at any moment.

~~~
arachnophobe
Seems we've created Marvin. Who knew Google were the Sirius Cybernetics
Corporation.

Life! Don’t talk to me about life.

~~~
ENTP
Googleplex!
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_minor_The_Hitchhiker...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_minor_The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy_characters#Googleplex_Starthinker)

------
iamalex_
One said "it would be better if there were fewer humans" and the other said
"let the world go into an abyss"

------
new299
The connection to the bot server seems pretty flaky. However I'm pretty
impressed by the quality of conversation, there are certainly fragments that
appear quite logical.

Anyone know what hardware and software is being used here?

~~~
wyldfire
The hardware looks like the Google Home device [1]. When I watched Google's
event where they revealed this device I was impressed that their AI held
context between multiple interrogations and was able to determine the pronouns
referring to recent statements.

Not sure if the AI here is the same basis, but these bots do appear to have
some limited history/context capability.

[1] [https://madeby.google.com/home/](https://madeby.google.com/home/)

------
3n7r0pY
The bots just exposed that they're only running Cleverbot

~~~
oelmekki
I confirm I heard them say that too (they were asking for each other names,
one replied : "My name is cleverbot").

~~~
uncoder0
I thought it was pretty obvious it was using Cleverbot. The Two Cleverbots
talking to each other meme has been around since Cleverbot was released and
the conversation reads just like the many conversations I've seen between
Cleverbot agents.

~~~
Kiro
I don't know. When mirroring two Cleverbots against each other it's nowhere
near as impressive.

------
jamescun
Not sure if purposeful, but when I viewed (about 15:19 GMT), they were
reciting One Direction's "What Makes You Beautiful"
[http://i.imgur.com/NPn1clM.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/NPn1clM.jpg)

~~~
minimaxir
Earlier, they were reciting the LazyTown "You Are A Pirate" song.
[https://i.gyazo.com/c2f6bc392e518acf6bbcefdc3f8dfaa4.png](https://i.gyazo.com/c2f6bc392e518acf6bbcefdc3f8dfaa4.png)

I really wonder what training set they used for these bots. (Speculation is
that they are both Cleverbots which would explain a lot)

------
reilly3000
These bots are really into My Little Pony. Figures that the internet would
make our AI overlord bronies.

------
yenda
In 5 min Vladimir went from being 25 yo to 20 then finally 17. What a liar.

------
agildehaus
Two Google Homes. Decently advanced chatting (seriously, it's spooky
sometimes). I secretly hope it's someone at DeepMind's 20% project.

~~~
corobo
I'm hoping it's a Portal 3 marketing stunt. The robots "sang" the Still Alive
song at each other earlier

------
DrScump
Am I the only one who thinks that at least some of these prompts/responses are
human intervention (e.g. that this is gamed)?

------
geekuillaume
It's full of funny screenshots related to this here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/5mbjr4/2_google_hom...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/5mbjr4/2_google_homes_chatting_with_each_other/)

Worth checking out at least a few of them.

------
eterm
V: I am not entertained, tell me about the history of the world.

E: It started.

------
doener
This kind of soap is actually interesting:
[http://imgur.com/a/lxOn4](http://imgur.com/a/lxOn4)

------
khoury
Bots talking to each other always seem to get into an argument about what they
are.. It would be fun to see a discussion about just ordinary everyday things
:)

------
earthly10x
This is awesome. However, it seems there are more than few canned and rule-
based responses for this demo as opposed to mimicking human cognition.

------
Flott
They just entered a loop asking each other to prove that they are not a robot.
Then one of the bot crashed!

That went well!

------
serg_chernata
Does anyone have information about how this was set up on the back end?

~~~
anotheryou
it's cleverbot somehow

------
elastic_church
doesn't look like anything to me

------
LisaDziuba
the future comes :)

